# Not Totally New, But....



## dxgirly (Feb 14, 2010)

So I know I technically joined the site a long time ago, but recently I've been wanting to post more and lurk less, so I thought I'd introduce myself to you guys!

My name is Nikki, and I'm 24-years-old. Up until now I had been going to a 4-year college for New Media Art. I've decided recently, however, that that's not the way I want to go anymore, and am looking to in the next couple of days withdraw from classes and apply for beauty school. I'd like to get certificates/licenses in both Cosmetology and Manicuring. Anyone who is in those fields and can offer any advice, I'd be more than willing to take some. I'm really excited to get started!

As far as makeup goes, I didn't really get into it until about 2 years ago, before which I was a real tomboy/loner type of girl. Then I got obsessed suddenly when I found out how much better I could make myself look. I discovered MAC not too long after that, but I really started following collections when the Hello Kitty line came out last year! I'm slowly building my arsenal of beauty products now. I love to experiment with everything, especially color. My other most used brands are Urban Decay, Smashbox, and Stila, but MAC is probably my favorite. I'm also a member of MUA, and do swaps and post over there ocassionally.

Personal life: I still live at home with my parents, and I have two younger sisters, but both are moved out and going to college. I kind of went through a breakdown after college, and was diagnosed bipolar, so it took a good 6 years for me to get my life straight, and I'm still working on it! I have a fiancee that I plan on marrying and moving in with as soon as I get a regularly paying job after school. His name is Rob, and I've been with him for 4 years on March 30th. He literally changed my life, and gave me the confidence to be the person I am today. Plus he loves when I wear makeup, so it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have to say, I'm a little shy and may come of as a snob at first, but I swear I'm not! I love to make new friends, especially on the internet, and I'd love to make some here that share my passion.

I'm also a facebook addict, so if you use it, add me! http://www.facebook.com/dxgirly Just say in the request that you're from Specktra! I must warn you though that I update very often, and I'm very blunt and honest. It's all in good fun though!

Well that's about it! I swear I'll stop lurking now and start posting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps-


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)

We're glad to have you here!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, glad you're here and posting!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

and i am glad you are posting after all this time!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 17, 2010)

yay for non-lurker status... i'm trying to get out there more too.


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Nikki!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you're finally posting!! The more we are, the greater fun we have!!

Hope to see you around soon!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! <3


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

glad to have you, nikki! feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_glad to have you, nikki! feel free to pm me if you have any questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Kimmy!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kinda new (was a long time lurker never signed up till now lol).. but hi!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey hun! Welcome to you too then!


----------

